# Rednecks and snakes



## Fuscus (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like this horror is on again
World's Largest Rattlesnake Roundup Underway In Sweetwater


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep good old ignorant Americans at their best.


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 11, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Yep good old ignorant Americans at their best.



thats a bit racist isnt it, what is wrong with killing and eating rattlesnakes


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey, lets get together and kill a bunch of snakes, but it's okay, because we are doing it for the public! This is just another thing to add on the long list of things that i hate about americans.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 11, 2012)

> thats a bit racist isnt it, what is wrong with killing and eating rattlesnakes


Cutting a snakes head off is cruel and not a fast death for a it. the head needs to be kept intact so they can make belt buckles and souveniers out of them.
Teaching your kids to be cruel to animals is only making sure the next generation of rednecks continue the practice.
Its ugly, an ugly passtime and custom , performed by ugly Americans.





Not all American are ugly but these roundup guys surely are..I hate them


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> thats a bit racist isnt it, what is wrong with killing and eating rattlesnakes



Since when is American a race???
Xenophobic perhaps?


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> thats a bit racist isnt it, what is wrong with killing and eating rattlesnakes


If you don't fell disgusted by these videos ( and it is by no means the worst ) then you probably shouldn't be an APS member
Rattlesnake Roundup: Barbaric or Texas Tradition? - Video
Video -- Rattlesnake Roundup -- National Geographic


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 11, 2012)

They must believe that rattlers have the soul of satan within them, and therefore must be destroyed! Their logic would run along these lines no doubt, being Texans and all


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 13, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Yep good old ignorant Americans at their best.





JackTheHerper said:


> Hey, lets get together and kill a bunch of snakes, but it's okay, because we are doing it for the public! This is just another thing to add on the long list of things that i hate about americans.



"some from as far away as Australia."


Snakes Alive! World's Largest Rattlesnake Roundup Underway In Sweetwater - Big Country News Story - KTXS Abilene

Idiots come in all shapes and sizes and from all countries.

And why are Americans always generalized as a whole from the actions of retarded rednecks?...Retarded rednecks exist everywhere....Would it be fair if I went to the most backward redneck area of Australia and then judges all Australians based on what I witnessed?


As for the reasoning beyond these "roundups" probably because "The Bible says snakes are evil and bad dur de dur".....Typical redneck thinking...And of course we know the bible has always been a consistent source of accurate proven information  Nothing in it has ever been proven to be wrong or anything.....


----------



## Ambush (Mar 13, 2012)

I went to the USA and lived as a family not as a tourist. I have not long been back.
Painting Americans with the one brush is just showing how miss informed we all are. I found most to so polite and helpful. I got back here and it made me sad how much we suck too. And it lots of ways we are worse.


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 13, 2012)

Its a culture for them, They would have been doing it longer then you all probably have lived. Just cause we don't approve doesn't mean its wrong or right. Its a way of life for them. other topics are the alligator hunting that happens for a straight 30 days over there, I watched that didn't seem like a thing I would want to do but most had been doing it for 4 or more generations which is 100 years, why should they change now? Australian's are 'bogans' to the rest of the world, they all reckon we talk with massive slang and wear stubbies and patched shirts, do you like being classified like then when only a tiny proportion of the population may even come close to fitting that category.
We don't approve, i don't like the video's, not my thing but its life for them!
Plus nothing goes to waste, its all used, more then what we can say for animal products going to waste in Australia!


----------



## daniel.g (Mar 13, 2012)

Everyone see's this differently. Everyone has their own opinion on situations like this. Me, i hate seeing animals get killed. But thats just me. I have a massive soft spot for all animals . 

At the end of the day, they think they are doing right by killing them off. because its been a 'tradition' over there for a while.


----------



## reaver (Mar 13, 2012)

This is the 54th annual rattle snake round up so its not that old, also a lot of the negative opinions are coming from Americans themselves.
The problem most have with it is not that they kill and eat snakes but that they capture so many that could have an impact on the wild population and the methods they use. For example one of the methods of getting a snake out of a burrow is to pour petrol down and then grab them when they come out. They also sometimes keep large numbers of live snakes in plastic bins together and to calm them down so they can be handled they will place them in ice boxes.
There are probably other things that people don't like but I haven't looked into it that much.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 13, 2012)

Again, having read the thread title and delving a little further into the thread I saw no need to read any further, especially by clicking on the links. 

No thanks.


----------



## thomasbecker (Mar 13, 2012)

Why can't we do this with Cane Toads in Australia?


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 16, 2012)

All I have to say is.. DERP.


----------



## PMyers (Mar 16, 2012)

Plenty of rednecks and alligators on tv last night... despicable animals.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 16, 2012)

There was an article I read somewhere that said genetically rattlers in certain areas (because of these round-ups) were more reluctant to rattle when danger was near. This is because these idiots are effectively making the snakes "more dangerous" because the ones who gave a premature warning were easier to find and collect. The ones left to breed were then the ones that gave little or no warning. It's a gene-pool thing


----------



## zack13 (Mar 16, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Yep good old ignorant Americans at their best.



Oh the irony.


----------



## zack13 (Mar 16, 2012)

JackTheHerper said:


> Hey, lets get together and kill a bunch of snakes, but it's okay, because we are doing it for the public! This is just another thing to add on the long list of things that i hate about americans.



And now any American reading this will probably hate you. But who can blame them right?


----------



## Ambush (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope they do.. I dislike him with those comments.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 16, 2012)

When will you people get it right........ out here, we don't have "rednecks", we have bogans!


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 19, 2012)

Bogans bogans everywhere


----------



## snakeg56 (Mar 19, 2012)

No wonder the world is like it is , when there's idiots that still do this kind of crap . But hey thats the yanks for u kill everything they don't understand and honestly their not the only people that do this. It's a wonder they don't wear human earrings or boots make from human skin


----------



## Beard (Mar 19, 2012)

Unfortunately it no different than what they're attempting to do to Muslims too!!!!!!


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 19, 2012)

You Australians are just jealous of our American freedoms... You wish you were as free as us and it upsets you.

Example=In Australia it is illegal to kill snakes...In America I could bring my shotgun and blast the **** out of any rattlesnake that I ever come across..


Conclusion=America is better and free-er


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 19, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> You Australians are just jealous of our American freedoms... You wish you were as free as us and it upsets you.



Please Australia ***** all over America. 

We ride kangaroos you ride fat people just sayin.


----------



## timantula (Mar 19, 2012)

a free country where the government recomends people carry a gun!!! yea real free!!


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 19, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> You Australians are just jealous of our American freedoms... You wish you were as free as us and it upsets you.
> 
> Example=In Australia it is illegal to kill snakes...In America I could bring my shotgun and blast the **** out of any rattlesnake that I ever come across..
> 
> ...




Do you want to hear a funny joke? America.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 19, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> You Australians are just jealous of our American freedoms... You wish you were as free as us and it upsets you.


Can you spell delusional?


----------



## Roadhouse (Mar 19, 2012)

Did you bring the pre-whacked snakes?......Bewdifull.


----------



## Beard (Mar 19, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> You Australians are just jealous of our American freedoms... You wish you were as free as us and it upsets you.
> 
> Example=In Australia it is illegal to kill snakes...In America I could bring my shotgun and blast the **** out of any rattlesnake that I ever come across..
> 
> ...




Where is the little face for 'sadly shakes head slowly'......Guess :facepalm: will have to do.


----------



## Fishbone (Mar 19, 2012)

I suppose I should appologise for my country. This crap is deplorable. Its not even for purpose really, mostly for show. And, just for the record, in most of America, you can't "bring your shotgun and blast the **** out of any rattlesnake that you ever come across." At least not legally. That, for the most part, is Texas. We definitely have more than our share of idiots, and most of them work in the media. Anything for ratings and crowd control. 

Dave


----------



## Beard (Mar 19, 2012)

Fishbone said:


> I suppose I should appologise for my country. This crap is deplorable. Its not even for purpose really, mostly for show. And, just for the record, in most of America, you can't "bring your shotgun and blast the **** out of any rattlesnake that you ever come across." At least not legally. That, for the most part, is Texas. We definitely have more than our share of idiots, and most of them work in the media. Anything for ratings and crowd control.
> 
> Dave



No need to apologise for your country mate. Unfortunately arrogance and ignorance go hand in hand (as well proven in mmafan's post) and when states are entirely self-governing, or near enough, it only takes one boot scooting hillbilly who appeals to enough ill bred, semi literate yokels to become elected then allow practices that would make a large portion of the country hand their heads in shame.


----------



## zack13 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow does no one really realise mmafan is clearly being sarcastic?


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 19, 2012)

Zack, APS always misses sarcasm, however obvious.....


----------



## Beard (Mar 19, 2012)

Cockney_Red said:


> Zack, APS always misses sarcasm, however obvious.....



But due to the sheer stupidity of some its often quite easy to miss intended sarcasm.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 19, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> "As for the reasoning beyond these "roundups" probably because "The Bible says snakes are evil and bad dur de dur".....



Actually The Bible never says that snakes are evil or bad. 
Acording to the acount in Genesis Satan manifests himself in the Garden Of Eden in the form of a snake.
The snake in itself is not evil, although many have interpreted it to be.

In other parts of the Bible a snake is actually used as a symbol of healing and a 
'Type' or 'figure' of the Messiah. Interestingly, this is lesser known.

I don't meant to be 'preachy', just thought it interesting to mention.


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah I was being sarcastic...especially since I bashed the idiots who participate in these type of events on the 1st page of this thread...But damn I'm sensing some Anti-American feelings in this thread lol.

And for the record I don't think America is any more/less "free" than any other western democracy...and I don't know nearly enough about the subject to make a statement on it either way....


As for Texas...Well the state does produce outstanding Governors lol..You got to give them credit for that


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 19, 2012)

Fishbone said:


> I suppose I should appologise for my country. This crap is deplorable. Its not even for purpose really, mostly for show. And, just for the record, in most of America, you can't "bring your shotgun and blast the **** out of any rattlesnake that you ever come across." At least not legally. That, for the most part, is Texas. We definitely have more than our share of idiots, and most of them work in the media. Anything for ratings and crowd control.
> 
> Dave



I'm not familiar with the laws on killing rattlesnakes...But I'm quite sure one could just yell "It was attacking my family dur de dur" and get away with putting some lead into any snake they come across....even in the most wildlife friendly states...





Fishbone said:


> We definitely have more than our share of idiots, *and most of them work in the media*. Anything for ratings and crowd control.



Lol a very true statement.......and speaking of loving America

Sean Hannity Loves America - The Colbert Report - 2008-19-06 - Video Clip | Comedy Central

Newt Gingrich Wants to Screw America - The Colbert Report - 2011-10-03 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 19, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> Yeah I was being sarcastic...especially since I bashed the idiots who participate in these type of events on the 1st page of this thread...But damn I'm sensing some Anti-American feelings in this thread lol.
> 
> And for the record I don't think America is any more/less "free" than any other western democracy...and I don't know nearly enough about the subject to make a statement on it either way....
> 
> ...



lol sorry man I thought you were being serious an taking the piss out of Australia, I take my cheeky comments back.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 19, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> Yeah I was being sarcastic...especially since I bashed the idiots who participate in these type of events on the 1st page of this thread...But damn I'm sensing some Anti-American feelings in this thread lol.
> 
> And for the record I don't think America is any more/less "free" than any other western democracy...and I don't know nearly enough about the subject to make a statement on it either way....
> 
> ...


I did not pick up the sarcasm so, um, sorry.
Americans do, however, produce idiots and some are exceptional idiots. I have no idea of the percentage of Americans who are world class idiots but I suspect it is only a tiny but obvious minority. I could be wrong though, following American politics at the moment does not engender hope for the American people.

PS Almost all Americans I have dealt with are warm friendly people.


----------



## Fishbone (Mar 23, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> I'm not familiar with the laws on killing rattlesnakes...But I'm quite sure one could just yell "It was attacking my family dur de dur" and get away with putting some lead into any snake they come across....even in the most wildlife friendly states...




I'm sorry man, I actually bought that last statement  And you are right, if someone killed a rattlesnake in thieir house or yard, near their family, just out of ignorance of better safe options, noone would fault them, not even me. It's the showtime thing gathering them up and slaughtering them that kills me.


----------



## Fishbone (Mar 23, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> I did not pick up the sarcasm so, um, sorry.
> Americans do, however, produce idiots and some are exceptional idiots. I have no idea of the percentage of Americans who are world class idiots but I suspect it is only a tiny but obvious minority. I could be wrong though, following American politics at the moment does not engender hope for the American people.
> 
> PS Almost all Americans I have dealt with are warm friendly people.




I am american, but my father was British, traveled, I have half siblings in the UK, and in Cananda. I'm not claiming to be wordly by any means, but I do enjot conversing with people from all over, kinda keeps me grounded. And yes, we do produce some spectacular idiots. But I think everyone does, the difference here is they are louder and encouraged. It is a minority, but I wouldn't call it tiny unfortunately, and the vast majority are too complacent to give much fight about it, and just let them go on. That pretty much sums it up. As for American politics, well, that's a whole seperate subject. Seems to be, if a politician goes against the herd, they either get gathered back in by the handlers, or trampled by a stampede. I am actually ashamed to talk to anyone else in the world about our political system, So I'll stick to pythons... 

Dave


----------



## Beard (Mar 23, 2012)

yea I've gotta apologise too i can't speak for the masses but im not anti American but i am anti idiot.


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 23, 2012)

Fishbone said:


> I am american, but my father was British, traveled, I have half siblings in the UK, and in Cananda. I'm not claiming to be wordly by any means, but I do enjot conversing with people from all over, kinda keeps me grounded. And yes, we do produce some spectacular idiots. But I think everyone does, the difference here is they are louder and encouraged. It is a minority, but I wouldn't call it tiny unfortunately, and the vast majority are too complacent to give much fight about it, and just let them go on. That pretty much sums it up. As for American politics, well, that's a whole seperate subject. Seems to be, if a politician goes against the herd, they either get gathered back in by the handlers, or trampled by a stampede. I am actually ashamed to talk to anyone else in the world about our political system, So I'll stick to pythons...
> 
> Dave



Agreed...I don't think America has a higher percentage of idiots compared to other nations...but our idiots definitely seem to be encouraged and pushed front and center for everyone to see (especially in the media) where as in other nations ( my only real experience is with Canada) idiots are much more looked down upon and shunned....If your not some babbling extremist (on either side of the spectrum) you can forget about getting and holding a news show in America...All about entertainment for like minded fools to beat off to and all about making money...Forget accurate journalism....Our idiots are definitely more emboldened and encouraged in spreading their stupidity compared to other nations for sure.

Our political system is indeed an absolute embarrassment....Half of the candidates would be more suitable running for the Governor of Salem Massachusetts in 1692 with their views on religion and politics...An absolute embarrassment that some bigoted prick like Santorum gets even 1 vote let alone winning Southern State after Southern State. It is a depressing outlook for sure.


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 23, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> I did not pick up the sarcasm so, um, sorry.
> Americans do, however, produce idiots and some are exceptional idiots. I have no idea of the percentage of Americans who are world class idiots but I suspect it is only a tiny but obvious minority. I could be wrong though, following American politics at the moment does not engender hope for the American people.
> 
> PS Almost all Americans I have dealt with are warm friendly people.



I would suggest you consult this map if you want a further in-depth understanding of the situation in America.


----------



## jamrosky (Apr 6, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Its a culture for them, They would have been doing it longer then you all probably have lived. Just cause we don't approve doesn't mean its wrong or right. Its a way of life for them. other topics are the alligator hunting that happens for a straight 30 days over there, I watched that didn't seem like a thing I would want to do but most had been doing it for 4 or more generations which is 100 years, why should they change now? Australian's are 'bogans' to the rest of the world, they all reckon we talk with massive slang and wear stubbies and patched shirts, do you like being classified like then when only a tiny proportion of the population may even come close to fitting that category.
> We don't approve, i don't like the video's, not my thing but its life for them!
> Plus nothing goes to waste, its all used, more then what we can say for animal products going to waste in Australia!



Could not have said it better


----------

